# What breed is this pigeon



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi, I have a similiar pigeon a young one "that still squeaks" with less feathers in his feet and different color but The same feathers formation on the neck and beak color.
what is this breed called and is it a performing breed?
Thank you in Advance


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

http://pigeon-kingdom.blogspot.nl/2010/04/saxon-spot-pigeon-saksu-spot-pigeon.html


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that is a spot swallow pigeon.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It's called a Saxon Spot. Comes in crested and plain headed.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Thank you everyone for you help


----------

